# Look what I got in the post today



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Well i got some new toys delivered in the post today  now all i need to do is figure out how to use them :lol:










Any tips?

Dazz


----------



## muld77 (May 10, 2012)

Just read as much as you can, get signed up on detailing world and have a read of this

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=4637

I also use i4detailing, they are pretty good  (I can tell by the sweetie lol)


----------



## Bhp1000 (Jan 15, 2012)

Ha - had a similar delivery myself last week before embarking on a 3 day detail of the Mrs's Qashqai - what are you looking to do and what do you want to know. First tip is take your time prepping the panels properly and masking of gaps and trims.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Yeah i4detailing are great, used them a few times before.

Main thing im aiming to do is get rid of some light scratching around the arches both sides, both front and back. Then my mums MX-5 is heavily scratched after she washed it herself :roll: think I'll probably practice on my dads big jeep first as well before going anywhere near my car :lol:

Ive joined up on detailing world and watched a few YouTube videos on it so ill keep reading til i feel competant enough to tackle my own car.


----------



## muld77 (May 10, 2012)

When you say scratched do you mean swirled?  A scratch, depending on depth can also be removed (I removed a couple on mine the other day), obviously if it's through the paint there isn't a lot you can do. If in doubt take a picture and see what experienced people suggest. Also be careful how much clear coat you remove as I assume you haven't got a meter for reading it . Always a good idea to pop to a scrappy and grab a cheap panel for a tenna and see what you can and can't do with it. If it vanishes when you wet it general rules is you can remove it (or at least make it 90% better).

All in all it's REALLY hard to do much damage with a DA, there is a cool video proving the point (on a rather expensive motor). If you do start wet sanding bits though (seems scary at first) then you can do some more damage!

Oh, forgot to mention, the paint on my TT was probably the hardest paint I've ever worked on (OK, I'm used to mostly Renualt paint which pretty much falls off), so I'd suggest a fairly aggressive compound if yours is the same.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Audis do have rock hard paint.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

dzTT said:


> Yeah i4detailing are great, used them a few times before.
> 
> Main thing im aiming to do is get rid of some light scratching around the arches both sides, both front and back. Then my mums MX-5 is heavily scratched after she washed it herself :roll: think I'll probably practice on my dads big jeep first as well before going anywhere near my car :lol:
> 
> Ive joined up on detailing world and watched a few YouTube videos on it so ill keep reading til i feel competant enough to tackle my own car.


It's best to practice on other peoples cars


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Sorry yeah the "scratches" on my mums car are just swirl marks, the ones on mine are scratches but cant feel them with your nail when you run over them. I got one of them removed at a show recently when the detailer was demonstraing his work using my car so i know that they can be removed.

I was tempted to go to the scrap yard and get body panel so i can practice on that as well but when there is two possibly three perfectly good cars sitting there for me to practice on whats the point :wink: :lol:


----------



## muld77 (May 10, 2012)

You will be fine without a panel with the DA for just removing swirls, as I said it's pretty safe, especially with Audi paint. If you want to start experimenting with wet sanding though I'd get a panel, it's well worth it and you will be amazed what you can achieve with a bit of 1500 / 2000 / 2500 grit (finishing with 3k/4k) *the purists will tell you 1500 is rather aggressive so probably stick to 2k until you know what you are doing . I typically 1.5k on deeper (isolated) damage (but I had a paint gauge so know how much I can remove). I wouldn't 1.5k an entire panel unless there was no other option.

Good post here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=247139


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Nice haul there! I'm still waiting for it to stop raining to give mine a proper go.


----------

